# أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقويني



## just member (30 يونيو 2009)

*أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقويني**

:فى كتاب " يوم إلى يوم" للمتنيح القمص شاروبيم يعقوب بكنيسة العذراء و الملاك بالمنصورة يقول 

+ عندما نمر فى تجربة من أصدقائنا الذين نحبهم بالحق و تراودنا أفكار متعصبة من ناحيتهمإذ يقابلون حبنا لهم بجحود أو أنكار أو مذمة علينا أن نتذكر القول الآلهى " أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقويني " (فى4: 13 )

+ عندما نتعرض لفخ شيطانى . يقابلنا فى طريقنا علينا أن نصرخ لننجو و نردد " أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقويني " 

+ عندما نسمع كلمة إغراء مدمرة أو يخطر على قلوبنا فكر لا يمجد الله أو تراودنا فكرة إنتقام أو موقف أفتخار باطل فلنسرع بترديد القول " أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقويني " 
+ 
عندما نذهب للخدمة , و تعطلنا المخاوف و المجهول أو كلام الناس المفشل , أو تتراءى أمامنا مصاعب الخدمة و مسئوليتها فلنردد بإيمان " أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقويني " 
+ 
عندما نتذكر إساءة أحدهم أو تجريحه لنا , و تثور فينا الأفكار المظلمة الكئيبة لنتذكر القول " أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقويني " 
+ 
قال أحد القديسيين : الذى لا يعرف شر إنسان بل يستر على عيوبه فقد أدرك المحبة , و الذى يفعل الخير مع من يفعل به الشر فقد أدرك السلام , و الذى يقبل ما يأتيه من العدو بغير ضيق صدر فقد أدرك الوداعة , و هكذا فى المسيح أستطيع كل شئ فهو يقوينى حتى أدرك المحبة و السلام و الوداعة . 

+ و نحن أيضا ليتنا ندرك مقدار قيمة هذه الآية .. ضعها أمامك كل يوم .. لا تقصد بها و انت تقولها الماديات .. بل أستطيع كل شئ بالمسيح الذى يقوينى .. نستطيع أن نحبه .. ليتنا نطلب منه اليوم أن يلهب لهيب محبته فى قلوبنا و يسامحنا على ما نفعله به .. 
+ 
كن يارب خاتماً على قلبى .. نورا لعينى .. لذة لفمى .. عكازاً ليدى .. نغمة عذبة لأذنى .. و طيبا أستنشقه دائما ... ها أنا بين يديك .. فسيرنى حسبما تريد .. و حيثما شئت و كيفما أردت .. و إقبل صلاتى إليك عندما أدعوم بصوت البنوة ... أمين*​__._,_.___​​


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

*كن يارب خاتماً على قلبى .. نورا لعينى .. لذة لفمى .. عكازاً ليدى .. نغمة عذبة لأذنى .. و طيبا أستنشقه دائما ... ها أنا بين يديك .. فسيرنى حسبما تريد .. و حيثما شئت و كيفما أردت .. و إقبل صلاتى إليك عندما أدعوم بصوت البنوة ... أمين*​


----------



## Ferrari (1 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع 

تسلم الآيادى على الموضوع

الرب يبارك مجهودك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71811
​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

ان حب السيد حار مضطرم

 ولا يترك مجالا لتذكر الارضيات

وبالتالي اتكالنا عليه يجلب لنا

الفرح والسعادة  الكاملين..

شكرا اخي جوجو

سلام المسيح بقلبك دوما.


----------



## just member (1 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *كن يارب خاتماً على قلبى .. نورا لعينى .. لذة لفمى .. عكازاً ليدى .. نغمة عذبة لأذنى .. و طيبا أستنشقه دائما ... ها أنا بين يديك .. فسيرنى حسبما تريد .. و حيثما شئت و كيفما أردت .. و إقبل صلاتى إليك عندما أدعوم بصوت البنوة ... أمين*​


*شكرا امى الحبيبة على مرورك الطيب نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (1 يوليو 2009)

ferrari قال:


> موضوع رائع ​
> تسلم الآيادى على الموضوع​
> الرب يبارك مجهودك​
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71811​


*شكرا يا فرارى لتنبيهك*
*ببلغ هلا المراقبين وبيتم دمجة مع موضوعك المتميز هاد*
**
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (1 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ان حب السيد حار مضطرم
> 
> ولا يترك مجالا لتذكر الارضيات
> 
> ...


*دائما ما يسعدنى مرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك اخى العزيز*
**​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يوليو 2009)

> أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقويني



*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (6 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اخى العزيز*
*نورتنى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## monmooon (6 يوليو 2009)

*كلام رائع يا جوجو ربنا يباركك

استطيع كل شئ في المسح الذى يقويني 
فعلاُ ليها معاني كتيرة 
ربنا يباركك
صلي من اجلي ​*


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا اكتير لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## VENA* (6 يوليو 2009)

*آميـــــــــــــــــــن
استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى
موضوع رائع جدااااااااااا
ميرسى جوجو ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا اختى العزيزة فينا على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 يوليو 2009)

*وهكذا فى المسيح أستطيع كل شئ 
فهو يقوينى حتى أدرك المحبة و السلام و الوداعة ​*
*موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا امنا العزيزة على تواجدك الجميل*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وخدمتك *
**​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 يوليو 2009)

> *كن يارب خاتماً على قلبى .. نورا لعينى .. لذة لفمى .. عكازاً ليدى .. نغمة عذبة لأذنى .. و طيبا أستنشقه دائما ... ها أنا بين يديك .. فسيرنى حسبما تريد .. و حيثما شئت و كيفما أردت .. و إقبل صلاتى إليك عندما أدعوك بصوت البنوة ... أمين*


*اميــــــــن*
*ميرسى يا جوجو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2009)

*دبما على الرحب يا بريسكلا*
*نورتينى بمرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (7 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز كيرو*
*نورتنى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------

